# Gatorade to Accelerade - what a difference



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

I'm consistently skeptical of marketing claims, and I'm basically cheap. So I've resisted the high-end sports drinks and have always just used Gatorade. But I really tend toward cramping under hard exertion, especially in the heat. Even if I use Gatorade in all my bottles, rather than some Gatorade and some water, I know that in hot weather, when I hit really hard exertion, I'll be cramping. Since I'm riding with faster people than I used to, hard exertion is pretty common, and a lot of my training rides this summer have been sub-optimal due to cramping, or nearing heat exhaustion when my body couldn't absorb the liquids fast enough.

Finally broke down and gave Accelerade a try. Started Saturday. Did 70 miles Saturday, 45 Sunday, 40 tonight. All 3 rides had significant sections of near-maximum effort. Temps were in the 90s on Saturday, and in the low 100s Sunday and tonight. I felt *great* during the rides and after. Not even a hint of cramping. Able to respond when the pace gets fast without worrying about whether a calf, hamstring or foot cramp was going to hit. Also felt like my muscles recovered faster, as I was able to do far more repeats on the hard efforts than normal. I was even able to take just one bottle of Accelerade and make the other water, which is great because a cold dash of ice water over the head can be a great thing when it's 100 degrees out.

I've not changed anything else in my routine, so the only thing I can figure is that the drink really is making a big difference. Accelerade's marketing hook is that the drink contains protein, which has some long series of benefits, which you can read for youself. I don't know if it's the protein or something else, but it literally just feels like I'm getting the electrolytes and calories to my muscles more quickly. It doesn't taste as good as Gatorade, but not as bad as the Cytomax I've tried a couple of times from friends' bottles. I can live with the taste.

I think I'm sold. Thought I'd share this in case anyone else has been struggling along with similar problems and wants to give Accelerade a shot.

_YMMV. No, I don't work for Accelerade, but if they're reading this, I gladly accept free schwag. Not responsible if you hate the taste, have an allergic reaction, or if it gives you gas. If you try it and hate it, no need to tell me, just buy something else. Yes, I'm aware that this is anecdotal evidence and not a rigorously controlled research study. This is one man's story, and I thought I'd share._


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

have you compared your performance drinking just Gatorade to Gatorade or water plus eating food that contains protein?


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

Argentius said:


> have you compared your performance drinking just Gatorade to Gatorade or water plus eating food that contains protein?


Yeah. I often eat Clif Bars either before or during rides. The Black Cherry Almond, my favorite, contains 10g protein. Pretty typical combo for me has been Gatorade plus one Clif Bar per about 40 miles of riding.


----------



## moving up (Feb 18, 2003)

You might also try "Endurance" by PowerBar. I find it is much easier on my stomach than the others and have never cramped once since I switched to it. It tastes like very mild lemonade which is pretty decent.


----------



## EazyBe (Nov 9, 2004)

*protein & cramping?*



633 said:


> Finally broke down and gave Accelerade a try. Started Saturday. Did 70 miles Saturday, 45 Sunday, 40 tonight. All 3 rides had significant sections of near-maximum effort. Temps were in the 90s on Saturday, and in the low 100s Sunday and tonight. I felt *great* during the rides and after. Not even a hint of cramping. Able to respond when the pace gets fast without worrying about whether a calf, hamstring or foot cramp was going to hit. Also felt like my muscles recovered faster, as I was able to do far more repeats on the hard efforts than normal. I was even able to take just one bottle of Accelerade and make the other water, which is great because a cold dash of ice water over the head can be a great thing when it's 100 degrees out.
> 
> I've not changed anything else in my routine, so the only thing I can figure is that the drink really is making a big difference. Accelerade's marketing hook is that the drink contains protein, which has some long series of benefits, which you can read for youself. I don't know if it's the protein or something else, but it literally just feels like I'm getting the electrolytes and calories to my muscles more quickly. It doesn't taste as good as Gatorade, but not as bad as the Cytomax I've tried a couple of times from friends' bottles. I can live with the taste.


To the best of my non-medical-expert knowledge, cramping is not related to how much protein you're getting from sth like Accelerade. Rather, it is what happens when your body sheds too much salt while sweating and is depleted of salts and electrolytes. In my experience, cramping has been best treated by Enduralytes or similar salt pills rather than any drink that has protein in it. 

No matter what I drink, Gatorade, Accelerade, etc etc, if I don't take Enduralytes before, during, AND after a long RR I will experience cramping on a hot day. If I do take the pills, cramping is minimal and I can race just fine.

I spent beaucoup dinero on Acclerade/Endurox last year and this year went back to good 'ole Gatorade and eating better after rides and I have noticed no marked difference in recovery or performance. The only thing the switch has done for me is to save me a lot of cash. 

but like you said, that's just my opinion, so take it for whatever it's worth to you.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Three possibilities*

As noted by EazyBe, it isn't the protein. If it is the drink, most likely it's a higher electrolyte content or that it just sits better with your stomach than Gatorade and therefore transfers to your system faster. Of course, it could just be that you have adpated to the heat. Determining the effect of something you eat is very difficult, because when you start eating something new, by definition you cut out something old.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

A lot of the 'research' that is done by the various energy drink/bars companies is designed for marketing purposes. For instance Accelerade advertises a study (*EFFECTS OF A CARBOHYDRATE-PROTEIN BEVERAGE ON CYCLING ENDURANCE AND MUSCLE DAMAGE ) *that shows how Accelerade is better than Gatorade for endurance. Unless you read the study, you wouldn't be aware that the Accelerade cyclists got 20% more calories than the Gatorade cyclists. Now if you are designing a study to prove that your product is better than a competitor's, then, of course, you give yourself an advantage in the test conditions.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

Potassium is usually recommended to stop cramping, as in "eat a bannana". For a 12 oz serving of lemon lime flavor for each, according to the websites:

Accelerade: potassium = 65mg sodium = 190mg (listed at 12oz)
Gatorade: potassium = 45mg sodium = 165mg (listed at 8oz, converted to 12)

Looks like the sodium and potassium levels are key to me. I would read labels and try to find those levels as inexpensively as possible, or mix your own, and see if that does the trick for you. Not that I know how much accelerade costs, or how much adding some potassium and salt to gatorade would cost in comparison.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Enduroltyes*

Best stuff out there. I get the tub with them in powder form. Add them to water or a little to my energy drinks (either Heed or Cytomax) if it is real hot. No cramping and better recovery.


----------



## Schneiderguy (Jan 9, 2005)

I add 1/4 tea spoon of low sodium salt which is high in potassium and a little protien to gatorade or powerade, it't even cheaper. It's hot and humid during the rides and seems to work fine and is cheap. I use Endurex for recovery after long or hard rides but I'm working on a cheap replacement for that as well.


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

I've been thinking of getting this stuff and adding some to my water. How much do you guys add to each bottle?


How much does it cost and where do/can you get it? Is it a online thing only?


----------



## carbfib (Jul 15, 2005)

in nutrition: steel is real, and sugar gives a high (I'd rather be realistic, than search for a rhyme)


----------



## moving up (Feb 18, 2003)

Most of the things discussed here are available at local bike shops or several of the online services. I suggest buying the smallest available size of a few and trying them out. Most all of them work well, the biggest deciding factor for me was taste. Some are just wretched and others are great and easy to down and on the stomach, but it seems to be a personal preference. The low sodium salt suggestion is just regular low sodium salt, which is really potassium chloride rather than sodium chloride, which is available at the grocery store. As for how much to use follow the directions. I prefer the Endurance by Powerbar drink which comes in a big tub and I use a heaping spoonful per bottle for just a regular training ride in hot weather. For a really hard effort, I will increase it to 2 spoonfuls per bottle. Good riding.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Ya*



Kram59 said:


> Best stuff out there. I get the tub with them in powder form. Add them to water or a little to my energy drinks (either Heed or Cytomax) if it is real hot. No cramping and better recovery.




Last year i was using gatorade and water (some endurolytes here and there) and it worked ok. this year i tried heed instead, which has endurolytes built in (also from hammer nutrition) and i add some extra endurolytes on really hot days. so far no cramps at all and i feel and perform much better throughout the later stages of a long ride.

i had tried accelerade and endurox a couple years ago and it seemed to work ok (better than gatorade, but no where as good as heed) however it made my stomach turn so i stopped using it.

i have only used stuff from hammer nutrition this year (recoverite as well) and it's been the best year by far (so far at least) and all their stuff is backed by a ton of medical research! and no i don't have any affiliation with them, but the stuff just plain works and does what it says! and has done so to everyone i have talked to!

just my $.02


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

What sites are you guys ordering this stuff at?


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*Company*



Christoff said:


> What sites are you guys ordering this stuff at?



I order directly from the company:

www.hammernutrition.com 

They are cheaper than my LBS and a better selection! (obviously)

Use this number: 71874 and they will give you 15% off of your order!


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Awesome! Thanks much!

The heat isn't much here and I just carry my 2 bottles of water and I was looking for something to maybe add to one of the bottles. So you think this is good eh?


----------



## dskriv (Aug 1, 2002)

*Concern about sodium*



Kram59 said:


> Best stuff out there. I get the tub with them in powder form. Add them to water or a little to my energy drinks (either Heed or Cytomax) if it is real hot. No cramping and better recovery.


I have a problem with cramping, but also have high blood pressure and am concerned about overdoing the sodium. How much sodium is too much? Is the loss of elecrtolytes more dangerous than adding some sodium? I used Cytomax before I was diagnosed with high blodd pressure, but have mostly stuck with water ever since.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Thanks for the post*

I have been cramping more lately and I have been using gatorade so I am going to try some new products.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Tums works for cramping aswell.*



dagger said:


> I have been cramping more lately and I have been using gatorade so I am going to try some new products.


I don't normally have a problem with cramps while on the bike,so I've never tried this method first hand,but the guys I ride with use them.


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Can someone elaborate exactly on the word "cramping?" I can think of a bunch of different definitions... Thanks!


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

From the Health911 web site


> *Muscle Cramps*
> 
> *Causes*
> 
> ...


 http://www.health911.com/remedies/rem_cramp.htm


----------



## Christoff (Jun 14, 2005)

Wouldn't leg cramps just be from your legs being tired...


or is it the sudden onset of horrible pain where your muscles sort of "lock up"


----------



## curtw (Mar 27, 2004)

dr hoo said:


> Potassium is usually recommended to stop cramping, as in "eat a bannana". For a 12 oz serving of lemon lime flavor for each, according to the websites:
> 
> Accelerade: potassium = 65mg sodium = 190mg (listed at 12oz)
> Gatorade: potassium = 45mg sodium = 165mg (listed at 8oz, converted to 12)


This is why I use Ctyomax. Converting their recipe of "one scoop" to your normalized 12 oz serving, it will have 124 mg of potassium and 113 mg of sodium. 

Bottom line for sodiumotassium ratio is thus:
Gatorade > 3:1
Accelerade > 2:1
Cytomax < 1:1

It vastly improves my performance up steep hills, where I used to seriously "burn."


----------



## brewdude (Dec 23, 2004)

*I second the PowerBar Endurance Formula*

I got a free sample of it and the recovery powder earlier this week. I usually can't drink Gatorade without getting an instant stomach cramp. The Endurance formula was VERY mild and I will probably buy some.

I want to try Ultima Replenisher also....has anyone tried or like it?


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Me neither*



SPINDAWG said:


> I don't normally have a problem with cramps while on the bike,so I've never tried this method first hand,but the guys I ride with use them.


but riding with the heat index at 105-110 it's happening on long rides.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

curtw said:


> This is why I use Ctyomax. Converting their recipe of "one scoop" to your normalized 12 oz serving, it will have 124 mg of potassium and 113 mg of sodium.
> 
> Bottom line for sodiumotassium ratio is thus:
> Gatorade > 3:1
> ...


That's an interesting way of looking at it. I've been very pleased with the Accelerage. I've tried Cytomax from friend's bottles in the past and didn't care for the taste, but I may want to give it another try. It'll be interesting to try some others while it's still very hot to see whether it's the potassium or the protein that seems to make the difference for me. I take potassium supplements, so I suspect that there's something in the Accelerade mix that's making a difference beyond just the bit of extra potassium, but it's something to check out.

Interesting to apply this concept to the new Powerbar Endurance formula that many, many people have claimed they like. I ordered some based on all the accolades it's gotten on here, and didn't read the label first. It definitely tastes good, but a single serving has 160mg sodium and only 10mg potassium. That makes Gatorade look really good by comparison. Based on the label, one would conclude that Endurance is essentially salty Kool-Ade.


----------



## covenant (May 21, 2002)

Christoff said:


> Wouldn't leg cramps just be from your legs being tired...
> 
> 
> or is it the sudden onset of horrible pain where your muscles sort of "lock up"


I've had the stereotypical muscle lockup cramps at the end of centuries before and I've also experienced a slow-burn type of cramp where the pain just keeps building slowly. Both were due to too much plain water.

My legs never hurt when I get tired. They just don't wanna move.


----------

